# Mousse + curling iron?



## d0rkie (Jan 15, 2006)

I heard from a dear friend of mine that I should apply mousse onto my hair AND THEN use a curling iron to get nice curls. She said that the mousse help prevent my hair from being damaged by the heat of the curling iron and I was wondering if that was true. I have also heard that spraying on hairspray before and after using a curling iron is helpful in getting curls too. So is it okay to use mousse as a subsitute for hairspray?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah - it shouldn't be a problem... any kind of styling product will help you hold a curl... so if its a spray, mousse, cream etc - you should get a nice hold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just try to keep your iron clean of buildup for best results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## d0rkie (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tussan (Jan 16, 2006)

a dumb question (IÂ´m totally lost when it comes to hairstyling :icon_redf) when you use a styling product before using a heatstyling tool - should you dry you hair after applying it - or should you use the tool directly??

I know the hair should be dry before using a styling tool, but does this apply to moistrure from styling product as well? Say I put mousse in dry hair - then my hair is "wet" from the mousse - should I then use the blow drier agin or should I use the curling iron without drying it again?

//Jenny


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a question kind of related to this.. is there anyway of keeping the curls in my hair overnight? They're fine during the day (providing I use a lot of hairspray and mousse), but it takes quite a long time to curl my hair and I need my sleep in the mornings hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosLady (Jun 24, 2012)

I just realized how long ago this was posted.....but figured hey, at some point somewhere, someone may need the info anyways!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Styling products that aren't sprays should always be applied to damp hair for best results when heat styling with curlers, straighteners, etc.  Mousse can be applied to dry hair but is NOT recommended this way if you're going to use a heat styling tool.  If it's a spray, like a spray gel or (the best option) a heat protector, you can apply this wet or dry and get about the same results.  

Basically, it's all about texture.  Crunchy hair is so early 90's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Solids like mousse, creams, and gels (pomade and waxes are the last things to apply before hairspray) can give you amazing hold without the crunch when massaged into damp hair because they are absorbed into the cuticle better.  On dry hair, all they can do is sit on top and harden.


----------

